# HK Range Bag



## Kooter

I couldn't get a hold of the owner of this pic unfortunately. I have been searching for this bag to purchase, and cant get any hits on it, but maybe someone here can help. Thanks guys, much appreciated.


----------



## Blkhawk73

e-bay


----------



## Shipwreck

Ebay, or sometimes CDNN has cases to sell.

Those are the bags that come with the MArk 23 I believe. I have seen them forsale in the past. Try gunbroker too - Just do search for "HK" and "HK case"


----------



## paine

do you think that bag will hold a P99?


----------



## sandherr

the BLACKHAWK HK pistol bag is on EBAY right now. i just bought one..it holds your pistol and 2 magazines.


----------



## HK9

I've seen this bag for sale @ Long Island Shooting Center in NY. I can probably get you a phone# if you want it. They might ship you one if you call.


----------



## mildot326

Kooter said:


> I couldn't get a hold of the owner of this pic unfortunately. I have been searching for this bag to purchase, and cant get any hits on it, but maybe someone here can help. Thanks guys, much appreciated.


Buds if its the HK bag try there website, and web store?


----------



## Charlie

Kooter said:


> I couldn't get a hold of the owner of this pic unfortunately. I have been searching for this bag to purchase, and cant get any hits on it, but maybe someone here can help. Thanks guys, much appreciated.


Good luck finding the bag. It' shouldn't be too difficult. And...........Welcome to the forum. Enjoy!


----------



## BeefyBeefo

It's been almost 9 months, hopefully he's found one by now! :anim_lol::anim_lol:

-Jeff-


----------



## Charlie

I get the strange feeling he (or she? :smt102) joined only to ask that particular question?? I overlooked his original post date.


----------



## oobuck

*Greetings new guy*

I've been looking for one of these too for my new .45 tactical, I called the place in long Island but the guy who answered described it different ,nothing on e bay,anybody here that can help me find one,I sure would be thankful.


----------



## rvl8

http://cgi.ebay.com/HECKLER-KOCH-HK...ryZ73938QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## oobuck

Thanks but that one is completly different


----------



## tmac77

I would be interested in finding that bag as well. Let me know if you have any luck.

Thanks


----------

